# My GMC 2500HD Pics



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Here some pics of my truck


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*GMC 2500HD Pics*

Heres a pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500HD Pic*

Heres another pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500 HD Pic*

Heres another pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500HD Pics*

Heres a nother pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500HD Pic*

Heres a nother pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500HD Pic*

Heres another pic


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2500HD Pic*

Here another pic


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

the trucks looks pretty good, what year is it and what size plow is on it?


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2003 GMC 2500HD*

Its a 2003 GMC 2500HD Diesel/Allison
Front torsion bars are turned up 3/4"
I have a Western 8' pro plow


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice truck 

Do you have any info on the warning lights? Strobes?


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Lights*

The lights I have Are LED's From 911EP. I Have 10 units 4 mounted on the back rack foward and reverse I have 2 int the front bumper and 2 in the rear bumper. Alsi I have 2 mounted on the western snow plow light bar with Quick Attaches.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Do you have any side-facing lights? I'd be worried about being seen from the side and rear more than the front.


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Light info*

Yes I have 4 rear facing lights. Also the 4 lights on the bach rack also illumanate from the sides so i can be seen from 360 Degrees.

Check out the web page for the light manufactor
http://www.911ep.com/


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I see. Can you take a closer picture of the lights on the rack?


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I was thinking I'm going to put two of these in the back of my truck, inside of course, and then probably another light fixture in the front. I can't remember the type but...I will probably put some strobes in my tail light area too. Of course the pic. I have won't be blue and red.

Blake
WA


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, why are so many people against the 'standard' rotating or strobing beacon on the roof? I just don't think the hidden strobes give much warning, tey are low to the ground, primarily project to the front and rear and are very expensive compared to the amount of light they put out. A cheap strobe ($100) would be just as, if not more effective, due to it's higher mounting and better side visability.

Don't get me wrong, hide-a-ways and LED's are cool, but I don't think they are really sufficient for the PRIMARY warning apparatus.


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Lights*

JOHN, yes regular warning lamp is allright but my problem is that I use my truck as an everyday work truck. So many times I have to put long lumber or even rebar up on an angle from the tailgait to the back rack so I cant have anything sticking out of the roof. Also If ere to see me truck at night it lights up for miles away very bright and you can see it from all sides. I will try to attach a mpeg movie as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

*My GMC 200HD Pics.*

I don't think that the deck and dash lights aren't bad. Now-a-days, they're very bright and visible. You wouldn't see police depts. using them if they weren't safe and easily visible. Those LED's are extremely bright. I don't think they're bad. Although, it's just a matter of opinion/personal taste.

Blake
WA


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accipiter12 _
> *I was thinking I'm going to put two of these in the back of my truck, inside of course, and then probably another light fixture in the front. I can't remember the type but...I will probably put some strobes in my tail light area too. Of course the pic. I have won't be blue and red.
> 
> Blake
> WA *


were can i find the lights you are talking about???
id like to get a set.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

look here:

http://www.911ep.com/


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, there a lot of different companies that sel these. All you have to do is type "emergency lights and sirens" in a search engine and you'll get a lot of companies. Let me know if you find some, if not, I'll post some links for you.

Blake
WA


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

NAC, I've been looking at these lights. What was your cost on those lights? Do you know what the price difference is your 10 light set up as opposed to the single smart light units? Thanks for any info.

Bob


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*light cost*

The lights where about $60.00 each and the controller was $75.00 I got the controller because it keeps all the light in a uniform pattern where as if you buy smart lights with no controller they will all light in a random pattern.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

What do you mean in a random pattern? Like each light has its own random pattern? You don't like that?  Did you install all that yourself? If not, how much did it cost for installation? 

Blake
WA


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I think he means that without a controller, the lights work independantly, they flash on their own. A controller tells them when to flash. For instance, turn signals on seperate vehicles flash at different times, at different rates. I personally would want a controller also.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My understanding is that the 'smart lites' are self contained flashers, where the other non smart lites are just lights that need an auxillary flasher in order to flash. Stephen (Wxmn6) has some of them and just used a Federal Signal flasher to get them to alternately flash.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh I see.


Blake
WA


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Pic of my truck letering*

:yow!: Just had my truck lettered it's still dirty but what do you think?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That looks very nice. is it chrome type lettering? Very attention getting, but not too much so. I like it!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree, it looks very nice. 

Blake
WA


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*It's real white gold leaf*

It's real white gold leaf and then it has engine turn marks on it ant the rest is hand painted took the guy 6 Hours to do but it looks aswome then the whole think is sprayed with clear paint


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

*lights source*

Another good place for lights is Gall's .They ain't the cheapest, but they are supposed to have real good service. 
Another place with good hideaway prices is here.
I like the hideaway's IF you have true corner lights. If they are pointed ft and rear. might want a pair of beacons on the sides. 
I like rotators better for the FD, but for plowing I would think you would want the warning closer then you do when responding to a fire! lol 
Thats where I think hide aways would be better.

BTW NAC, That looks SWEET!!! Love the "classic" paint instead of the decals!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

*Lights*

Heres a great site to get all the lights you need.
Sirennet.com and Public works


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Cool, I would get bigger tires!


----------

